# Courses



## طالب فلزات (19 أغسطس 2008)

Courses

​
بصفتي طالب بقسم هندسة الفلزات فأنى عادة ما اسأل زملائي عن مجال عمل طلاب القسم ولكن تكون إجاباتهم عامة إلى حد كبير فهم عادة ما يردون بأننا نعمل في الحديد والصلب الأسمدة الاسمنت والسيراميك فما حقيقة عملنا في هذه المجالات وما هي أدوارنا ووظائفنا في صناعة كالاسمنت أو السيراميك أو الأسمدة وما هي المجالات الأخرى لعملنا


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

_هل السؤال غامض؟_

_هل السؤال غامض؟_

*هل السؤال غامض؟*​

أين المهندسون؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعض الصبر*

السلام عليكم

أخي:

سؤالك واضح وبإذن الله ستجد الإجابة قريباً

شكراً لجهدك 



طالب فلزات قال:


> courses
> 
> 
> ارجوا أن تخبروني عن الكورسات الأكثر أهمية لمهندس الفلزات في حياته العملية والشهادات التي عادة ما يحتاجها ​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فيه كورسات هامة بالنسبة لمهندس الفلزات وهي علي سبيل المثال 
1- اللحام.
2- الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه .ndt
3- التآكل و الحماية الكاثودية.
و ممكن تاخد الدورات ده في معهد بحوث الفلزات أو معهد التبين و فيه كمان معهد الدومبوسكو بشبرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

عمر محمد حسين قال:


> فيه كورسات هامة بالنسبة لمهندس الفلزات وهي علي سبيل المثال
> 1- اللحام.
> 2- الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه .ndt
> 3- التآكل و الحماية الكاثودية.
> و ممكن تاخد الدورات ده في معهد بحوث الفلزات أو معهد التبين و فيه كمان معهد الدومبوسكو بشبرا



هذه اهم الكورسات التى تتيح فرص العمل بعد التخرج


----------



## طالب فلزات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي السائل 
اولا ارغب اتعرف عليك ومن اي بلد انت حتى ارشدك للمراكز التي تعطيك دورات تفيدك وتتطلب تخصصك وكيفية التسجيل فيها وكيفية الاستفادة منها


----------



## محمد حمزه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال ليس غامض ولكن ....
كل مجالات الهندسة متشعبة ومتداخلة بدرجات مختلفة

كذلك لن يفيدك مهندس الفلزات الذي يعمل إلا بإجابات عامة أيضا فيما عدا مجال عمله فيستطيع أن يجيبك بشكل تفصيلي عنه وهذا ليس عيبا في التخصص ولكنها صفة عامة في كل التخصصات

أنا مثلا أستطيع أن أفيدك فيما يخص هندسة اللحام والجودة والتفتيش على اللحام بحكم عملي كمهندس جودة و تفتيش على اللحامات في شركة إنشاءات معدنية ...... وهكذا

لاتقلق فالحمد لله مجالك واسع ويمكنه الدخول في صناعات مختلفة بصور مختلفة ....

أسأل الله لك التوفيق .... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## اشرف علي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل من المجالات المهمة طبعا التاكل في صناعة البترول يعني ممكن تعمل في قسم التاكل او التفتيش الهندسي وممكن تاخد كورسات معترف بيها عالميا مثل ال Nace مثلا وتصبح متخصص في شئ معين وانا انصحك ان تتخصص في التاكل وخصوصا احماية الكاثودية هناك اربع كورسات يجب ان تحصلهم من ال Nace وبعدها انطلق الي العالمية هتجد العروض مذهلة وكثيرة جدا بفضل الله هذة نصيحتي لك انا فني واعمل بشركة بترول كبيرة في مصر وابوظبي اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## merohussein (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى اشرف على 
تحية طيبة... أرجو الافادة فى أي مكان يمكن الحصول على هذة الدورات


----------



## اشرف علي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل كورسات ال nace ممكن الحصول عليها في دبي في شهر فبراير من كل عام وممكن تزور موقع nace علي الانترنت وتراسلهم وتعرف كل شئ عن الاسعار والمواعيد والموقع هو __www.nace.org_
_واريد ان ابشرك ان شركة انبي في مصر تعطي هذا الكورس اقصد ال NACE لاكن عن طريق شركة انبي يعني فية ناس بتاتي من NACE وتعطي الكورسات في شركة انبي وهذة بشري عظيمة جدا ان هذة الكورسات ممكن اخذها في مصر ممكن تتصل بشركة انبي وتسال علي هذا الموضوع _
_لاكن انا اعرف ان هذة الكورسات غالية يعني الكورس الواحد من الفين الي ثلاثة الاف دولار لاكن بيعطيك شهادات معترف بها دوليا _
_ارجو لك التوفيق اخوك اشرف علي_


----------



## مازن السيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة على الافادة


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اشرف علي قال:


> ممكن نتعرف علي الاخ المهندس محمد حمزة للاهمية



يمكنك ذلك من خلال موضوع:  دعــــــــــــــوة للتعـــــــــــــارف

وأرجو أن تعرفنا بنفسك أيضا هناك .... 
وأهلا بكم جميعا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة المهندسين على ردودهم وفى انتظار المزيد باذن الله


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

انا من مصر 
*وشكرا على المرور*​


----------



## kordy_777 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

wlahy el magal mafot7 el 7amdullah ... le darget enak hat7tar t5tar eh wla eh ... sebha 3la Allah ... 5las enta bs wenta tshof ... kolna kona bn2ol keda ...........


----------



## rig.master (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*Welcome you*

Welcome you nd thanks for ll collaborations.

God with you to show what we can improve ler to be skilled and expert engineers.....
:31: :32: :33: :30:

salam alikum


----------



## عبد الاله الكردي (16 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تدلوني على كتاب cswpالمستوى الاول وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

